# 65 dash color question



## cleslie (Mar 29, 2017)

I have a 65 GTO undergoing restoration. My question is: what is the correct color for the dash pad and gauge surround. As you can see in the picture the dash is gold and the pad looks brown... not sure if it is just aged or if that is the correct color.. I ordered one from OPGI and it came bright gold.... . any help is appreciated.
thanks


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Need more info*

Show us a good picture of your cowl tag.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IIRC Gold Interiors always utilized a BROWN Pad and Bezel from the factory. 
I personally have never seen a Gold Pad or Bezel used in '65-'67.

Even the '63 Tempest with Gold Interior we re-did had a Brown Dash, No pad but the dash was brown.


----------



## cleslie (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks so much!!! Very helpful!!!! any idea what paint codes are for the brown?? If you don't, no problem as I can get a prophet reading off of what I have... again thanks


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> IIRC Gold Interiors always utilized a BROWN Pad and Bezel from the factory.
> I personally have never seen a Gold Pad or Bezel used in '65-'67.



That was where I was going.

My 66 GTO has a code V (Mission Beige) lower body and a code T (Martinique Bronze) top. I have the gold (Fawn) interior.

It has a dark brown dash pad and rear package shelf. I always thought it was because the dark brown coordinates so well with the Martinique Bronze top.

I've never seen any documentation about this dark brown dash pad with the Fawn interior. Do you know of any?

You can see it in the interior pictures in my *Garage*.


----------

